# Nude Model Needed



## mea7596 (Feb 21, 2012)

1


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2012)

Model Mayhem.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 22, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Model Mayhem.



^^^that. plus modelling agencies sometimes have nooBs they want to get in some "in front of camera time", ask around. 

And also you may have better luck finding a model on a model forum.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 22, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^that. plus modelling agencies sometimes have nooBs they want to get in some "in front of camera time", ask around.
> 
> And also you may have better luck finding a model on a model forum.



Yeah, pretty sure the only models you're going to get on TPF are not exactly the kind you'd ever want to take pictures of...

There's a reason we're all behind the cameras...


----------

